# Steve Francis suspended indefinitely for conduct detrimental



## reHEATed

*Another high profile player available*

Steve Francis- Suspended from the Magic for "conduct detrimental to the team". Just means he is sitting out until he is shipped off somewhere. 
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Steve_Francis_Suspended-164059-800.html

where does he rank around guards and where do you see him going?


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Another high profile player available*

I don't particularly see why any GM or coach would want to add Stevie Franchise to their team. He came into the league as an immensely talented player who needed to learn how to integrate his talents within a team structure. Its how many years later, and he is still an immensely talented player who needs to learn how to integrate his talents within a team structure. You don't win w/ guys making max money who have his approach to the game.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Another high profile player available*

Well i think people need to rethink about Steve Francis. in another thread I said he was the most selfish player in the league and i believe that. But on the other hand I think he's one of the most talented guards. Really think about what his talents are. His athleticism is as good as anyones. He can penetrate and finish. He can shoot really well from just about anywhere. He can play defense when he wants to. Really everything is wrong with Francis is mentally. Really he's a huge wasted talent. But you'd have to be crazy not to consider getting him at the right price. personally i would love to have him at the 2 guard for us. I'd give Andre Miller and Nenê for him.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Another high profile player available*



SeaNet said:


> I don't particularly see why any GM or coach would want to add Stevie Franchise to their team. He came into the league as an immensely talented player who needed to learn how to integrate his talents within a team structure. Its how many years later, and he is still an immensely talented player who needs to learn how to integrate his talents within a team structure. You don't win w/ guys making max money who have his approach to the game.


Well Francis' problem has usually been an unwillingness to not be "the man" at all times. A lot of that is his own fault but to be truthful look at the good players he's played with. Yao was good but not exactly dominant at that point (or this point truthfully) and Howard is still young and raw. i think if he went somewhere that has someone who is obviously his superior then Francis would fall in line. might not be a good guy but i think he can still be used.

I'd be going after him if I was the Nuggets or Lakers.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Another high profile player available*

get him to NY. i heard they love his kind!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Another high profile player available*



DuMa said:


> get him to NY. i heard they love his kind!



lol


Wouldn't surprise me if that happened.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Another high profile player available*



DuMa said:


> get him to NY. i heard they love his kind!


Sure, why not would you take Jerome James and fillers. :rofl:



But to be serious here, an undersized 2 guard is very hard to fit in teams system these days especially someone like Francis who has yet to learn how the game works.


----------



## matt!

*Re: Another high profile player available*



DuMa said:


> get him to NY. i heard they love his kind!


Nah, we're doing alright. We're the one of the only undefeated teams in the NBA this year.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Another high profile player available*

Hes not a team player. Hes immature, and coaches don't like him. Who's going to trade their high valuable player for that?


----------



## Diable

He's way too expensive for a player that produces as little as he does and doesn't want to play well with others.It's not like he couldn't be a really good player,but right now he's a really overpaid player.


----------



## JuX

Typical...


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Another high profile player available*

Ron artest for steve francis! 2 head cases with the potential to be great!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

mods I request merge with this:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=232917


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Agent K said:


> Typical...


who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Vinsane

nugzhomer said:


> who is that in your avatar?


looks like the former vikings coack mike tice

as for steve he will be traded


----------



## cambyblockingyou

ohh ok thanks.


----------



## speedythief

Memphis?
Sacramento?
Atlanta?

Who wants him?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

well i don't think any rebuilding teams would want to bother. Memphis is interesting since they also need a PG. but they might not want to mess up their good season and just got rid of headcases in the summer. Still, they aren't getting any better than they are with the current roster so might as well upgrade if it can be done cheaply.


----------



## O2K

houston should try for him again


----------



## MemphisX

nugzhomer said:


> well i don't think any rebuilding teams would want to bother. Memphis is interesting since they also need a PG. but they might not want to mess up their good season and just got rid of headcases in the summer. * Still, they aren't getting any better than they are with the current roster *so might as well upgrade if it can be done cheaply.



Only Detroit, San Antonio and Dallas are better so I don't think Steve Francis is going to put us over the top of those teams.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Steve Francis in New York might be a good idea for him as a player, and for their team. Larry Brown is doing great things with Crawford and Marbury, who are the same type of player. The same way he helped Chauncey Billups over the years. I think Larry Brown could do wonders for Francis.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

MemphisX said:


> Only Detroit, San Antonio and Dallas are better so I don't think Steve Francis is going to put us over the top of those teams.


well i think there are one maybe 2 more teams who don't have as good of a record but who i consider better. Still that wasn't my point. my point is that this team is pretty much maxed out in terms of what they can do. they need an upgrade to get to the next level, Francis could be that guy (depending on what you lose).


----------



## futuristxen

The Lakers should try and get him. He's the number 2 scorer Kobe is looking for.

Steve Francis>Smush Parker

And he's hardly the most difficult player Phil Jackson has coached.


----------



## chucho

futuristxen said:


> The Lakers should try and get him. He's the number 2 scorer Kobe is looking for.
> 
> Steve Francis *in years past*>Smush Parker
> 
> And he's hardly the most difficult player Phil Jackson has coached.


There, now it is fixed. :biggrin: 
And no I'm not a Lakers fan, just can't believe how far Francis has fallen this season.


----------



## GNG

speedythief said:


> Memphis?
> 
> Who wants him?


Here's a post I made on the Memphis board. I don't think Francis is a priority:



> Well, we've been point guard shopping since Stoudamire's injury (depending on who you talk to), but I don't think we even place a call to Orlando about Francis. He's an incurable headcase with a bad history with this organization in the first place.
> 
> On top of that, he'd be one of the last guys I'd want in an unselfish system like ours. He's averaging career-lows or near-career-lows in about every major category, and the only thing he places highly in is Turnovers per Game.
> 
> Even for Lorenzen + Brian Cardinal, I stay away. According to The Commercial Appeal, we're wary of taking on salary anyway. Francis is on a max deal.


Francis snubbed Vancouver (and thereby set the franchise back a ways) and has said pretty bad things about the city of Memphis most every time he's been here. And we're trying to justify to ourselves taking on Chucky Atkins because of luxury tax concerns - I don't think we're interested in Stevie's massive deal.


----------



## The_Franchise

You have to understand the Francis mentality... he needs to be clearly defined as a 2nd option to thrive on a team. Which is why Minnesota and the Lakers are the two teams that will trade for him.


----------



## SeaNet

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You have to understand the Francis mentality... he needs to be clearly defined as a 2nd option to thrive on a team. Which is why Minnesota and the Lakers are the two teams that will trade for him.


Where is the evidence that he would thrive as a second option?


----------



## Lynx

NO WAY in hell Lakers need Steve "Dribble" Francis on roster. I'll take Artest over Steve.


----------



## The_Franchise

He's like a spoilt kid who needs a strong parental figure to discipline him. He knows who Kobe Bryant and Kevin Garnett are. Both those teams desperately need talent. When he had his mind set on feeding Yao, Houston was a very dangerous team. Dwight Howard still doesn't have a *great* back to the basket game or jumper so giving up the ball isn't always the best option in his mind. In LA and Minnesota, he knows he can't act like the mack when Kobe and KG need to get theirs.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

SeaNet said:


> Where is the evidence that he would thrive as a second option?


Why not? he's clearly talented enough to. I think minnesota is definitely a good fit because of Francis' ability to explode offensively and Garnett not really needing the ball much to still get his 22-25 per game.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He's like a spoilt kid who needs a strong parental figure to discipline him. He knows who Kobe Bryant and Kevin Garnett are. Both those teams desperately need talent. When he had his mind set on feeding Yao, Houston was a very dangerous team. Dwight Howard still doesn't have a *great* back to the basket game or jumper so giving up the ball isn't always the best option in his mind. In LA and Minnesota, he knows he can't act like the mack when Kobe and KG need to get theirs.


hey this is exactly what i've been saying, he needs to go to a team where it's pretty obvious he's not the man anymore. I also wouldn't mind giving him a shot in Denver. the only problem there (same with LA) is that he does overdribble and there just might not be enough shot clock for both francis and carmelo or francis and kobe.


----------



## SeaNet

nugzhomer said:


> Why not? he's clearly talented enough to. I think minnesota is definitely a good fit because of Francis' ability to explode offensively and Garnett not really needing the ball much to still get his 22-25 per game.


Its not a question of talent wrt/ Francis. It never has been. And in my original post I stated exactly that.


----------



## The_Franchise

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2014899&postcount=36



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Call me crazy but I don't think Francis is as tradeable as you say he is. The only teams that would trade for him must have a superstar on their team, because it's becoming more and more blatantly obvious that a team with Francis as their leader won't go anywhere in the NBA. He sure isn't one to accept his role as a 2nd or 3rd option if the talent around him isn't clearly better than him. So teams like Toronto and Memphis, who have the players to interest Orlando, are automatically eliminated.
> 
> IMO, there are only 2 real contenders for Francis. Teams that can afford him, have pieces to trade for him, and actually would want him. Desperate teams with superstars, the Lakers and the Timberwolves.
> 
> Even if the Lakers decide to do an Odom for Francis trade (Kupchak foresees Odom being the wrong wingman for Kobe), that really doesn't help the Magic. They have Dwight Howard set at the 4, and Grant Hill at the 3 so Orlando would probably try a small ball lineup of Hill-Howard-Odom which has disastor written all over it.
> 
> The Wolves biggest problem is defense, but right now they need to get younger and more athletic in a hurry before they run KG out of town. Francis would accept his role as a 2nd option alongside KG and they could maybe perfect the mid-range screen and roll. Minnesota doesn't have much to offer, though, besides expiring contracts.
> 
> Minnesota trades:
> Sam Cassell
> Michael Olowokandi
> 2005 1st rounder
> 
> Orlando trades:
> Steve Francis
> 
> *Of course you don't like that trade, but there really isn't much out there for Stevie Franchise*.


Thread link


----------



## Hakeem

Yeah, I can see him on the Lakers or Wolves (but not on the Knicks). He will cede to Kobe and KG. I don't think he's all that selfish, and he's a good defender (though he doesn't always give 100% effort, and when he does he can be slightly over-aggressive).


----------



## cambyblockingyou

hey Mr. Roger's Cardigan, you've seen francis a lot, what do you think about his chances at SG? can he guard 2s? think he can make the transition like Iverson did?


----------



## Diable

Minnesota should be willing to look into this if Garnette thought Francis could mesh.Really if it worked out and Francis played to his abilities it would give them a great chance at winning the NW division.There would plenty of minutes for him and there should be shot oppurtunities also.Bottom line it's up to Francis to decide that he wants to play the way a PG should.Maybe winning would cure a lot of his ills.


----------



## JNice

..

Good riddance. Francis has been playing like crap lately. He recently had two straight games with no rebounds after not having a single game his whole career without a rebound.

I do think Francis would player better on a team where he is the unquestionable number 2 guy. Which leaves San Antonio, Minnesota, Miami, and maybe Cleveland or LA ... that is, in Francis' own mind.


----------



## P-Dub34

It wasn't so long ago that he was "Franchise" and I thought he would be an elite guard for years to come.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Steve *edit can sit on the bench the rest of the year. What a douche bag.


----------



## The_Franchise

nugzhomer said:


> hey Mr. Roger's Cardigan, you've seen francis a lot, what do you think about his chances at SG? can he guard 2s? think he can make the transition like Iverson did?


 I actually think Francis is better suited at the 1. Putting him at the 2 spot negates alot of the advantages he gives you on the offensive end. Francis breaks defenses down with his penetration and strength against other PG's. Bigger defenders don't have as much trouble keeping him away from the basket. He isn't really the type that will camp on the perimeter and knock down open shots or catch and shoot (things you want from a SG). He does a very good job of finding the open man off of penetration when he has his mind set on it. The whole point of putting Francis at the 2 is taking away his dominance on the ball, but a better idea would be playing him at the 1 with another ball handler on the team IMO.


----------



## Burn

I think he could be good on the Lakers, Wolves, or Pacers...playing the 1 and knowing his role in the 2man game. If Lakers could get him w/o giving up Odom that would be sick.


----------



## Yao Mania

All I can say is, I feel sorry for the Magic at this point.

I'm totally bias when it comes to Steve Francis so I'll stay out of this one, MRC will do a much better job answering all your questions.


----------



## Hibachi!

Anyone know what the actual conduct was?


----------



## SeaNet

S-Star said:


> Anyone know what the actual conduct was?


I read somewhere that he refused to go back in the game at some point in the 4th quarter. Though, w/ the way he's been playing I'm not sure that technically qualifies as 'conduct detrimental to the team.'


----------



## Hakeem

JNice said:


> Good riddance. Francis has been playing like crap lately. He recently had two straight games with no rebounds after not having a single game his whole career without a rebound.


I haven't been watching the Magic much, but every time I look at the box score, Francis has something like 10 points, 4 assists, 4 rebounds and 4 turnovers on 3-9 shooting. Has he just given up or is he past his prime or what?


----------



## Hairy Midget

Francis has just given up the last 5 or 6 games. He doesn't shoot much, but the shots he does take are total crap. Instead of driving into the lane and finishing while getting fouled like he used to, he just bowls into people and gets offensive fouls called. He makes horrible passes, and he doesn't look into the game at all. He doesn't go after rebounds at all anymore, whereas he used to be one of the best rebounding guards in the NBA. His play has nothing to do with his talent, it's all mental.


----------



## Phenom Z28

What did he do?


----------



## reHEATed

A Orlando forum I was reading said he said stuff to the Seattle crowd during the brawl with Dooling and Allen

another thing I heard was that he asked for a trade..


----------



## DANNY

francis = idiot


----------



## JNice

Hakeem said:


> I haven't been watching the Magic much, but every time I look at the box score, Francis has something like 10 points, 4 assists, 4 rebounds and 4 turnovers on 3-9 shooting. Has he just given up or is he past his prime or what?



Not sure. He was playing decent at the beginning of the year. It appeared Brian Hill had him under control. But lately it almost seems like he is pulling a Vince Carter and dogging it. He hasn't been very aggressive at all lately. 

Either way, Orlando isn't going anywhere right now ... I wouldn't mind them trading him. Though I don't think they'll have more than a couple teams interested.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

yep, i was going to bring up carter's efforts in toronto, it looks very similar indeed. and it might work.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

In general Francis's career has just regressed big time. After his first few years in Houston it looked like he was going to be a 10x All-Star but it's almost like he just stopped improving while the rest of the league got better. The combination of leaving Houston and than Mobley getting traded has left him a shell of the former player he once was, and that's saying something considering alot of people didn't like Francis back than anyways.


----------



## mizenkay

it was for refusing to go back into the game.

what a tool.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2289923



> The newspaper reported that according to team sources, Francis refused coach Brian Hill's decision to send him back into the game with 3:22 left and the Magic trailing 103-87. Stacey Augmon went into the game instead for Hedo Turkoglu, who had fouled out.


----------



## Diable

That article makes it sound like he's going through menopause or something.I bet he will want to go in the game after he misses a few game checks.


----------



## Seuss

Maybe the league should send a message to him.

Kind of like what they did to Spree.


----------



## jibikao

What did Steve do? 

Well, I don't really like him but Grant Hill keeps getting injured and rejured... it's gotta be very frustrating. Magic plays well when both are playing (Francis and Hill). They've got a great talent in Howard. I guess Francis isn't the best guard to help develop a young dominant player. Oh well, I don't really care... never thought he was that good. I thought his passing is terrible.


----------



## jibikao

mizenkay said:


> it was for refusing to go back into the game.
> 
> what a tool.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2289923


Oh, this reason. Does this mean they are going to trade him?? For sure?


----------



## Demiloy

When Steve first came into the league, he was extremely lazy for his first few years, meaning that Rudy Tomjanovich let him run wild with a shoot-as-much-as-I-can, go-one-on-one-as-much-as-possible attitude. 

But all that changed when first Yao Ming, then Jeff Van Gundy moved in. When that happened, he was no longer the One Star on the team. He had to share the ball with Yao in a very controlled offense, and Stevie had never been is such adverse conditions. It never worked out for one year that Francis and Yao were together. 

So, inevitably, he was moved to Orlando. He showed some signs of getting better, but last year, he eventually quit on his team and gave up. That was one of the main reasons the Magic had such a bad year. This year, he is no better, and eventually, he'll get moved again.

Really, it's sad to see, because he is very talented. But, no, he couldn't adjust, so he is banished forever.


----------



## eaglewu

Steve Francis should go back to Rockets. We can trade anyone except Yao and Tmac.


----------



## crazyfan

if francis couldnt even stand having to share the ball what could possibly happen with being the 3rd option back with the rockets


----------



## JNice

..

OrlandoSentinel points out that Steve-O's recent lackluster play started after a home victory against the T-Wolves where Jameer Nelson played the entire 4th quarter (splendidly) and Francis didn't get back into the game. Go figure.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> OrlandoSentinel points out that Steve-O's recent lackluster play started after a home victory against the T-Wolves where Jameer Nelson played the entire 4th quarter (splendidly) and Francis didn't get back into the game. Go figure.


Francis' most consistent problem has been an unwillingness to share the spotlight. If he doesn't get to be the hero, he's not interested in playing.


----------

